# when did you know it was over?



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm nearing the end of my rope. Found that he has been talking to a female friend that he used to work with. When I asked about it? Response-"what, I can't have ant friends? " left room and stopped talking to him. Brought up the subject again, yesterday. Response- "that is not my problem, I know I'm not doing anything so it's on you". I'd like to know when others realize that it's not worth it to stay even with kids involved.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

What do you mean talking? A lot? How much? Had trouble before?


----------



## HopefulMrs. (Apr 2, 2015)

If you're waiting for a light to go off and the words "it's over" to flash brightly before you then you may be waiting a while. Even if in your mind you can't see it ending well you're emotions will continue to interfere with your reasoning. His cold and insensitive answers are telling you he's guilty of more than just conversations. Some have to be faced with proof of their crossing the line before they honestly fess to doing wrong. Take care of yourself. And even if he blames you for his actions don't fall into believing that.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Sadly, when someone else enters the picture, it's the beginning of the end. The fact that he is being hateful and defensive tells it all. You finding out and him not telling you is another tell tale sign that isn't good.
Being the victim of a cheating ex spouse, I might be too judgmental, but him saying "it's your problem", means he's made his mind up and you drew the short straw.
Now you can play detective with electronic equipment, try and check this text messages, follow him etc. or you can lay it on the line and say "You're married to me, so choose me or her, because you're not getting both of us".


----------



## Welsh15 (Feb 24, 2014)

Comments are textbook cheater. Don't let him get away with that. He doesn't even care about how you feel and does not value the relationship. Time to show him the consequences. Ask him to leave and if he won't do the 180 and go talk to a lawyer.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Chaparral said:


> What do you mean talking? A lot? How much? Had trouble before?


I'm not that tech savvy or I would post my previous post that explains why but to make a long story short- married for 18 years, found out two years ago he had 2 affairs and have forgiven him but with response to my postings here realized I just rug swept our issues. He refused to go to marriage counseling and doesn't want to talk about it. So, left feeling anxious about his behavior and can't trust him.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I knew it was over when I confronted XWW with hard evidence that she could not deny and she went off. Total anger, zero remorse. She would replace me with a better man. Went the route of D and I have not looked back. We have 2 children.

She was eventually dumped by sugar daddy OM and has yet to replace me.

The best revenge has been living well.


----------

